# medassurant (remote coding)



## sherryjean27

I start training in a couple weeks for medassurant. I will be a working at home as a review consultant. Is anyone currently working right now with medassurant doing this? I would sure like to know what you think of it and the kind of hours that you actually work. Thank you very much.


----------



## geminitc81

*Medassurant*

I Just sent my resume in yesterday for home based coding for medassurant company, If anyone could give me advice on the company or what there looking for and how the intervews are done that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

How do I apply for this company?


----------



## mmelcam

There has been a lot of talk about this company on the forum. I would check previous threads under the employment general discussion section.


----------



## cpccoder2008

i applied for this company but was kinda scared when they wanted alot of personal information, like my banking account info, my ssn, birthday, etc... they said they needed all this info to set up my W-2 forms and to have my paycheck direct deposited, but i was sooo scared of identity theft that my husband didn't let me do it, he didn't want me giving out that much personal information and i agreed,, i'm sure if people say its a real company than it is but i would just rather them mail me a paper check each month rather than direct deposit but that's just me.. i might look back into when i go on maternity leave,, but if anyone else gets good feedback let me know,, thanks


----------



## sherryjean27

I know they are legit. They actually did a review at the office where I work a couple years ago.


----------



## bmorin

I just got hired with them and start training with them in a week or so. I have a friend who works for them. She has been with them a little over three months now and has had no problems. I also know that they are a reputable company because the practice that I am currently leaving has had this company come in and do two different audits. They are used for Medicare and Medicaid audits.


----------



## sherryjean27

Congrats!! I am actually very excited. The pay is awesome that I just couldn't turn it down. I have never worked with hcc's before. I am just excited learning new stuff.


----------



## cpccoder2008

well that sounds good, i was just scared of giving out personal information, you never know these days, but im glad to hear it's a good company, i'll have to look into it for my maternity leave, it would give me something to do on bed rest and make extra money at the same time... thanks everyone


----------



## geminitc81

congrats on the job postion, and good luck to guys. I dont have any coding experience but i did aplly for the home based postion. and I hope i will get in soon, if not i will try to find someting else then go back to medassurant due to my lack of experience. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Danyel1971

Hi guys,

I currently work for Medassurant as a Review Consultant, and I can say so far I love it, I work 40 hours a week, and once the training is over it's pretty easy.  I will tell you this if you don't pass the test after the week long training you don't get the job, so I would say take very good notes during the training, but other than that I think it's a good company so far and I have been employed now for 4 weeks.  So good luck


----------



## t_marie

Hi guys I applied for Medassurant two days ago for the home based coder and was emailed a test to take. I was just wondering for those of you that are currently working there what is the process and how long did it take until you are actually hired?


----------



## louettayg

*Location/Application Process*

Where is the main office located?  Also how do you apply for these positions. Online, via mail. etc


----------



## scorrado

How much is this company paying?  You dont have to reveal the exact amount just a range. Just curious to see if they are paying the same or better than other companies that employ at home coders.  Thanks!


----------



## sherryjean27

Danyel1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently work for Medassurant as a Review Consultant, and I can say so far I love it, I work 40 hours a week, and once the training is over it's pretty easy.  I will tell you this if you don't pass the test after the week long training you don't get the job, so I would say take very good notes during the training, but other than that I think it's a good company so far and I have been employed now for 4 weeks.  So good luck


   Thank you so much. I am glad that you love it. I believe I will too. I will take good notes


----------



## geminitc81

*(medassurant)on-site medical data collector starting salery?*

hi guys i applied for the home based coding for medassurant and due to lack of experience they offered me another postion (on-site medical data collector) and I am wondering if anyone knows what should be my starting salery ?


----------



## Chocolatemama

*New MedAssurant*

I was just hire with MedAssurant remote Review coder and will start my training on July 7th. I will let you now how I like as I go.  I will be taing alot of notes.

Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC


----------



## Chocolatemama

How difficult is the exam? Is exam about code, patient privacy or company policy?


Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC
San Diego, CA.


----------



## demetriary

I also lack medical coding experience as I worked in dental. I got hired and start next week. I heard from my mentor and it seems overwhelming as far as training requirements of passing with 95% in order to continue employment. After speaking with my coding instructor she said their training in good and there should be no problems. I'm excited and nervous but fear fuels me most times . 
I was also grateful to also get a traveling position which I posted on another thread for a company called RAM. Anyone hear of them?


----------



## mmxm

I have been working for the company for about a month now. Message me if you have any questions  I was doubtful also when I got hired and I read about them not giving you enough hours and so forth but I have had no problems so far.


----------



## tdick

I have worked with MedAssurant for about a month now and I have a friend who has worked with them for I believe a little over a year, I love it. I work a pretty flex schedule, they are good with training and staying involved with you while you get through the training process. Good luck to you....


----------



## monicams2003

I applied and received a call from HR and will be calling them back on Monday.  I am currently employed and wondering if the training is paid and full time or can it be completed while still working my current job full time?  In addition, are you an employee or contracted?  Do they offer benefits?  Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Icode4U

*MedAssurant (remote coding)*

MedAssurant requires that you are available for 40 hours of coding per week (7days).  You have to be available for one hour each week during the eastern time zone, in order to communicate with your preceptor and lead.  They have sent me a laptop and scanner with all the software loaded.  There are no benefits at this time, they make it sound like there could be in the future.  I am been assured that there is plenty of coding work out there so one is able to get in 40 hours, however on their website it indicates that this position is good for a coder that currently works another job with 32 hours.  If you do not give them 40 hours you are subject to termination.  The starting salary range is $15 - $18 per hour.  The training is a week long during the business day, you would need to take off work.  I have been assured that it is paid training.  After training you must pass a test at 95% accuracy, as well as maintain 95% accuracy during your employment.  After your "preceptor" period you must pass another test to be able to "over-read" on your own.  I am struggling with the decision to take the job, I am going to complete the training to see what it is like (HCC).  I would hate to leave a great job, with not so great pay $14.95 and in 90 days not meet the quota and accuracy requirements.  However, the savings of the fuel costs and the increased wages bundled together with the tax advantages of a home office makes it very attractive.  You are not an independent contractor, you are one of their employees.


----------



## monicams2003

Thank you for responding!  I am not in a position to take a week off from work and without benefits I'm hard pressed to even consider the position.  If I could work part-time then it would be ok, but 40 hrs from home and 40 hrs at my current job, along with starting my bachelor's in Sept just not seem feasible.  I'll still call and speak with HR and discuss my situation.  Again, thank you for the information.


----------



## leona30305

I had a scheduled phone interview this morning with Medassurant.  It was scheduled for 10am and I never received a phone call.  I called the girl who had scheduled the interview and never heard back from her.  Did anyone else have this experience when applying with them?  I'm not sure what to think now...


----------



## Heather1968

*MedAssurant*

I actually am working for MedAssurant as a remote coder and love it!  I started out going to the sites and am now doing the remote coding.  Its great experience learning something different.


----------



## msbrowning

I work for them as well. I started out doing initial reviews and now I am doing over-reads. Over-reading is a bit more challenging than the initial reviews, but overall I still love the job!!


----------



## Icode4U

How long have you worked for MedAssurant?  Do you have steady work?  Did you keep another job?  Can one make a living working for MedAssurant alone?  They just aren't giving me enough secure answers, I can't work 40 hrs at 2 jobs.  I would want to quit my current job and work remote.  I will be doind over-reads also.  What wage did they offer you?  The reason I am asking, I am curoius if they are paying different salaries based on the cost of living in different parts of the US?


----------



## JamieGalloway

*Working for MedAssurant*

Good morning everyone,

I have worked for MedAssurant since April. I'm going to try to supply facts, not personal opinion:
I signed on in March, training was to be the first part of April. The Friday before training week was to start, I recieved a phone call that it had been pushed off for THREE weeks.
It is, indeed, paid training. However, you don't get paid for your training until you've worked at least one hour with the company outside of training.  This was a problem, because after the training week, there wasn't any work available for 2-3 weeks. Generally, communication is pretty good.  They've been growing, apparently, and I've been shuffled around quite a bit between preceptors, leads, etc.

Now for my opinions: HCC coding is different from regular coding, obviously, and MedAssurant have their own guidelines, which differ from CMS.  Also, there have been several instances where I've gotten something "wrong" that was NOT stated in the training.

SO, should you choose to go with MedAssurant, good luck to you.


----------



## msbrowning

I have been working for MedAssurant since June 9, 2008. So far the work has been steady and I have been getting 40 hours per week. I had another full-time job but it became too much for me to handle so I let it go. With cost of gas and childcare, MedAssurant was the best choice for me. Yes you can make a living working for MedAssurant alone. I have gotten 2 paychecks so far and I am pleased. To start out you would be doing reviews, once you have a 5% or less error rate you will begin doing over-reads. My error rate was 0%, which is why I moved to over-reads so quickly. But I must tell you, over-reads are not as nice as the initial reviews. My error rate sky-rocketed once I started doing over-reads and over-reads take much, much longer to complete. I may be in a 7 page chart for 30 minutes or more, but I guess thats because over-reading is new to me and I will eventually pick up speed after a while. I think they offer everyone the same thing, their pay is not based on the cost of living. They have a set amount. 





Icode4U said:


> How long have you worked for MedAssurant?  Do you have steady work?  Did you keep another job?  Can one make a living working for MedAssurant alone?  They just aren't giving me enough secure answers, I can't work 40 hrs at 2 jobs.  I would want to quit my current job and work remote.  I will be doind over-reads also.  What wage did they offer you?  The reason I am asking, I am curoius if they are paying different salaries based on the cost of living in different parts of the US?


----------



## marygoodsell

*applying with medassurant*



nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> I have been working for MedAssurant since June 9, 2008. So far the work has been steady and I have been getting 40 hours per week. I had another full-time job but it became too much for me to handle so I let it go. With cost of gas and childcare, MedAssurant was the best choice for me. Yes you can make a living working for MedAssurant alone. I have gotten 2 paychecks so far and I am pleased. To start out you would be doing reviews, once you have a 5% or less error rate you will begin doing over-reads. My error rate was 0%, which is why I moved to over-reads so quickly. But I must tell you, over-reads are not as nice as the initial reviews. My error rate sky-rocketed once I started doing over-reads and over-reads take much, much longer to complete. I may be in a 7 page chart for 30 minutes or more, but I guess thats because over-reading is new to me and I will eventually pick up speed after a while. I think they offer everyone the same thing, their pay is not based on the cost of living. They have a set amount.



After applying with medassurant, how long does it usually take for a response from them?


----------



## msbrowning

I received a response the next day.


----------



## bpickett

*Med assurant*

I sent in my application and resume for them, but still haven't received a response. Does anyone know what their turn around time normally is?

Thanks!


----------



## monicams2003

I applied and received a call within 3 hours, but I guess it varies.


----------



## marygoodsell

*medassurant's response time*



browbotham said:


> I sent in my application and resume for them, but still haven't received a response. Does anyone know what their turn around time normally is?
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't heard a response either!  Maybe I'm not qualified enought.  I emailed them to see what the qualifications was, but no reply yet.


----------



## marygoodsell

*Qualifications*



nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> I received a response the next day.



Do you know what their qualifications are?  I have work experience, but I don't know if it is what they are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## msbrowning

I copied this off of their website:

Per MedAssurant, Inc. The requirements for a remote coder are as follows: 

Job Requirements:

Medical Record Coder (CPC or comparable); 
Clinical experience; prefer experience in performing chart reviews; 
Ability to manage and meet deadlines; 
Computer literate; 
Detail oriented; 
Professionally skilled in verbal and written communication; and 
Must have high speed internet access. 

(MedAssurant, Inc., 2008)


----------



## gindles2

I could be wrong but when I was hired by MedAssurant they wanted to make sure I had a CPC and not a CPC-A. They may not hire CPC-A. I hope this helps but like I mentioned I'm guessing on that from the questions I was asked in the hiring process.


----------



## bethp99

I currently work for medassurant and I love it.....i can pretty much work when I want to and the pay is good too.  And I don't have to pay for gas to work anymore that is a big plus.  They do not offer benefits to remote coders at this time but I still love it.  They sent me a laptop to work from and the job is not all that difficult.


----------



## marygoodsell

*Thanks!*



bethp99 said:


> I currently work for medassurant and I love it.....i can pretty much work when I want to and the pay is good too.  And I don't have to pay for gas to work anymore that is a big plus.  They do not offer benefits to remote coders at this time but I still love it.  They sent me a laptop to work from and the job is not all that difficult.



Beth,
Is it true you have to have the A removed from the CPC before they will hire you?  I am having a hard time trying to get a job even for the simpliest one such as a receptionist or clerical position.  I feel like I wasted two years of my life going to school to get training for a career that I can't even get into.  Do you know of any other websites or companies I can check into, even for billing services?  I would really appreciate it so much.  Thank you!


----------



## banchee34

*banchee34*

I too have been wondering about Medassurant.  I have a full time job now and am looking for part time work to supplement my income.  Do they have home based job for part time employees?


----------



## demetriary

*Cpc-a*



marygoodsell said:


> Beth,
> Is it true you have to have the A removed from the CPC before they will hire you?  I am having a hard time trying to get a job even for the simpliest one such as a receptionist or clerical position.  I feel like I wasted two years of my life going to school to get training for a career that I can't even get into.  Do you know of any other websites or companies I can check into, even for billing services?  I would really appreciate it so much.  Thank you!



I'm a CPC-A and got hired with Medassurant and just finished training last week. I had previous experience in the dental field and coding ages ago. I explained that although I had the A it was by choice but I was a fast learner. They pushed me through and here I am.

Companies are hestitant to hire an A but there are so many facets of coding. For instance with HCC you are working more for the insurance company versus the physician. I also am a travel coder and in both cases sent them a copy of my certificate and got hired. 
I spent 16 weeks in school, passed the exam the first time and loving I made this career change. Just hang in there and be proactive in the search and you will get a break.


----------



## msbrowning

Do you travel for MedAssurant or another company? I am looking for a traveling position.




demetriary said:


> I'm a CPC-A and got hired with Medassurant and just finished training last week. I had previous experience in the dental field and coding ages ago. I explained that although I had the A it was by choice but I was a fast learner. They pushed me through and here I am.
> 
> Companies are hestitant to hire an A but there are so many facets of coding. For instance with HCC you are working more for the insurance company versus the physician. I also am a travel coder and in both cases sent them a copy of my certificate and got hired.
> I spent 16 weeks in school, passed the exam the first time and loving I made this career change. Just hang in there and be proactive in the search and you will get a break.


----------



## demetriary

*RAM- travel coding*



nwcpc-cpc-p said:


> Do you travel for MedAssurant or another company? I am looking for a traveling position.



I work at home with MA and travel with a comany called RAM - Risk Adjustment Management, LLC. They rented me a car for 3 weeks and I work 3 weeks in 1 week off. I work CA when I come off my week off rotation. They hired a lot of people and we all started last week. I believe they are still hiring. I was skeptical about working for then because I couldn't find any information. It's real easy work. 
You are extracting the ICD-9 from pt records and working for 1 of 4 insurance companies they are contracted with. No benefits and you are self employed and responsible for your own taxes. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Wahini50

*Job response*

I had also applied to Medassurant and got a call back in about 3 days, but I had submitted my resume on a Thursday night.  I took their very simple 20 question test this morning, (it is all ICD-9 questions, no CPT or HCPCS) and have a phone interview with a coding supv on Monday afternoon.  Their HR person was a bit snippy about me not being able to just stop at my current job to talk to their coding person on Monday afternoon at 1:30, but I figured if they wanted to talk to me they would fit it more to my schedule.  I am a CPC, but haven't had my A removed for all that long (less than 5 months).  I am hearing some good and bad about them.  We'll see how the phone interview goes and what they would have to offer.  No gas and not having to buy office attire would be nice.


----------



## msbrowning

How did you go about applying with them? I sent an email to someone but never heard anything back. Also what is their starting pay? If you don't mind me asking.




demetriary said:


> I work at home with MA and travel with a comany called RAM - Risk Adjustment Management, LLC. They rented me a car for 3 weeks and I work 3 weeks in 1 week off. I work CA when I come off my week off rotation. They hired a lot of people and we all started last week. I believe they are still hiring. I was skeptical about working for then because I couldn't find any information. It's real easy work.
> You are extracting the ICD-9 from pt records and working for 1 of 4 insurance companies they are contracted with. No benefits and you are self employed and responsible for your own taxes. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Jeramie

I started with MA on July 7th and LOVE IT!!! Everyone has been very helpful and friendly. I wouldn't go back to working in a hospital/clinic for anything. I started with them after a friend of mine quit the hospital we both worked at to go work for MA. We both agree it was the best decision we ever made.


----------



## Jeramie

I checked my paystub and I live in ND. They payed my state taxes for me based on North Dakota's tax.


----------



## ggmaui

I was offered a remote coding position, will start training 8/18/08. anyone with info regarding this company please let me know. I look forward to trying it out with them.  Should have laptop and all info from them next week.  Anyone work for them?


----------



## Icode4U

*MedAssurant*

I completed the training, scored 100% on my test, everyone was very nice.  I resigned last week, these are the reason why; I was unable to be available for 40 hours per week in addition to my current position of 40 hours with my local job.  I was unable to set aside 1 hour each day (during EST business hours) to speak with my preceptor. I was unable to attend the weekly meetings (1 hour) with my lead coder, and 1 hour with the team leader.  I cannot quit my full time day job with out the security of knowing there will be enough work to work me and pay me for 40 hours.  ###The real kicker is they REQUIRE that you sign a NON COMPETE contract.  The contract states that you cannot work for another coding company that performs ANY of the same services that MedAssurant does for a 2 Year period after you no longer work for them.###  I completed 30 hours of training, passed the test and completed 3 reviews for them.  It is my understanding that I will not be paid because I will not sign (on advice from an employment attorney) the non compete contract.  (Read through ALL of your paperwork).  I performed reviews for them, without sending in the paperwork, I had not signed the privacy policy, HIPAA agreement etc.  I feel that this is not good business practice.  Other than these issues, I would have loved to work for them.  The laptop and scanner was nice, the reports were legible and the people were friendly.
If you have ever had experience with a NON COMPETE contract, it would give you personal insight.  Think about this..if they only have 10 hours of work for you to do in a weeks time, wouldn't you want to suppliment your income?  How can you maintain two 40 hour per week jobs?  You HAVE to be available to them for 40 hours, you are on stand by.  You do not know if you have work until you upload, then download to capture the jobs that are out there.  If someone beats you to it, they get the jobs.  If you do not get through all of your download, the charts are "sucked" back into the system.  There is no way to secure what you download unless you sit down and perform the reviews immediately.  You would not be able to get up early, download jobs thinking that when you get home from your full time job that they would be there.   If you had a spouse that could support you and could cover the ups and downs of the hours, your only hold back would be the employment contract.  The contract also states that your employment status is "at will employment", if you do not make quota, or accuracy and you are terminated, you would not be able to legally find another remote position performing CMS-HCC audits, HEDIS, and others.   OUCH!


----------



## pharmon

Icode4U said:


> The real kicker is they REQUIRE that you sign a NON COMPETE contract.  The contract states that you cannot work for another coding company that performs ANY of the same services that MedAssurant does for a 2 Year period after you no longer work for them.###  I completed 30 hours of training, passed the test and completed 3 reviews for them.  It is my understanding that I will not be paid because I will not sign (on advice from an employment attorney) the non compete contract.  (Read through ALL of your paperwork).  I performed reviews for them, without sending in the paperwork, I had not signed the privacy policy, HIPAA agreement etc.  I feel that this is not good business practice.  OUCH!




YOU are absolutely correct.  Do not find yourself working for people like this.  Years ago, I was a insurance adjuster and traveled.  We had to sign a contract for a company stating we would not work for another, while employed by them.  No money to be inclusive to them only---but we were sent on the road to a job.  Once there, we were left with no work because another company stole their contract.  We were left hanging.  Well to make a long story short, about 7 of us got together, and turned them into the labor board, and filed a formal complaint.  As it turned out, their contract was not worth the paper written on, and we were being held as their sole prisoner to not work for their competition.  So please---please if you are concerned and have issues with this company, make copies of these boards, and everything you see from other coders about this company and save them for your own personal need.  Call your labor board and quiz them about laws of you signing a contract inclusive to them, and being held accountable to them when work runs out.  It might some day turn into a class-action lawsuit to be able to get out of your contracts or if they persue holding you accountable and suing you in return.


----------

